# Reputable KNPV Malinois breeders in Netherlands



## Masood Ahmed (Jun 4, 2013)

Dear members could you pls take some time out and help me with the names and contact details of few knpv malinois breeders of repute in Netherlands. We need to urgently import a few pups with excellent Drives for special ops. But the catch here is that they should have FCI papers. I know this is ridiculous when looking for a service dog....but it's easier looking for such a pup than convincing politicians to change. Trust me on this. ..lol.

Thanks in advance.
Cheers


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Wish I could help you with this. You're looking for a unicorn I'm afraid. Try Mike Suttle at Logan Haus Kennels. He's not on here anymore but he's still in business I believe.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I know a couple of Mike's dogs. Outstanding! He has lots of video on Youtube


----------



## Masood Ahmed (Jun 4, 2013)

Bob Scott said:


> I know a couple of Mike's dogs. Outstanding! He has lots of video on Youtube


Thank you. Really appreciate your inputs


----------



## Masood Ahmed (Jun 4, 2013)

Howard Knauf said:


> Wish I could help you with this. You're looking for a unicorn I'm afraid. Try Mike Suttle at Logan Haus Kennels. He's not on here anymore but he's still in business I believe.


I agree. But we r constrained with some stupid govt policies. Can't help it. BTW I was told French ring malinois are FCI registered. Is that true? If so pls share a few good breeder details.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## jack van strien (Apr 9, 2009)

Good luck finding French malinois suitable for heavy duty work.
Try this link,www.bloedlijnen.nl.
There are very fine KNPV dogs now that have pedigrees,never used to be this way but for some reason
Some pedigree lines suddenly produced good dogs!!!
As you know buying a pup out of KNPV lines does not mean you are getting a good dog.Some people like to think so but a pup is always a big gamble unless you really know the bloodlines.
IMO it would be cheaper in the end to buy a fully trained dog for your kind of work.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi again ...been awhile and i only check this every few weeks

first ... are you referring to the Indian politicians ??

here's what i'd do
get to Holland and find a good breeder that shows u what you need
- see with YOUR eyes and look at the bloodlines CLOSELY

if you find what you need, do the "FCI registration" yourself 
do not plan on the Dutch KNPV breeders to give a rats ass about FCI

( by DIY, i mean produce the paperwork required because that's all it means and that's all it's worth )
...hope you catch my drift )

a workaround, but the only way i can see you solving this Catch 22 hassle
good luck !

as usual, no pup is a guaranteed winner ... always a crapshoot so load the dice in your favor


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Well said Jack!


----------



## Masood Ahmed (Jun 4, 2013)

jack van strien said:


> Good luck finding French malinois suitable for heavy duty work.
> Try this link,www.bloedlijnen.nl.
> There are very fine KNPV dogs now that have pedigrees,never used to be this way but for some reason
> Some pedigree lines suddenly produced good dogs!!!
> ...


Thanks jack. That was indeed helpful. In the meantime I was doing some research and got to know of Lowenfels. Any inputs on malinois from them? I mean their performance in different arenas.

Cheers


----------



## Masood Ahmed (Jun 4, 2013)

rick smith said:


> Hi again ...been awhile and i only check this every few weeks
> 
> first ... are you referring to the Indian politicians ??
> 
> ...


Rick I absolutely get ur point. But trust me govt works very different in our part of ther world. Wish it was that easy. Even travelling abroad requires prior approvals and allocation of funds. By the time it comes thru the pups would be breeding....

Cheers


----------



## jack van strien (Apr 9, 2009)

For serious work i would look only at Belgian Ring and KNPV.They are the two who demand the most of dogs.
I have seen very good French Ring dogs as well as Schutzhund andd IPO dogs but not as a bloodline if you know what i mean.
Have you bought dogs overseas before?How are the training facilities where you are?Any people with a lot of knowledge?
As far as FCI is concerned as far as i know most countries in Europe have FCI rules and therefore FCI on the pedigrees.
So any dog with an offical pedigree will be an FCI dog.
As far as just hopping on a plane to go to Holland in the hope of finding what you are looking for,forget it.
You need to know where to look first and beside that you need to know what to look for.
I would study the bloedlijnen site if i were you and that way you can learn about bloodlines.
Do not believe a high scoring dog is what you need,some really good dogs have very low scores and are difficult to handle.
Modern KNPV dogs are more sporty then say 30 years ago.
I have not really kept up with bloodlines the last years but research should be able to help you.
Yes i do believe there are now dogs with a pedigree that can do special ops work but i still would preferolder lines.
Like i said before some pedigree lines now have very good dogs,if you would study dna you would find out why.You could also look into some Dutch shepherds,some really tough ones there also.
Good hunting!!


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Try these guys.


Welcome to Nierlenders Ringsport Malinois


Tell Marc Daems I sent you.


----------



## Masood Ahmed (Jun 4, 2013)

jack van strien said:


> For serious work i would look only at Belgian Ring and KNPV.They are the two who demand the most of dogs.
> I have seen very good French Ring dogs as well as Schutzhund andd IPO dogs but not as a bloodline if you know what i mean.
> Have you bought dogs overseas before?How are the training facilities where you are?Any people with a lot of knowledge?
> As far as FCI is concerned as far as i know most countries in Europe have FCI rules and therefore FCI on the pedigrees.
> ...


Thank you very much Jack. Appreciate deeply. Yes I have imported and trained dogs out of A'Tim, Eriem and long ago Stoned lines. All Nvbk dogs. We also imported a few DS from KNPV Lines. Now we are wanting a few as explained with FCI papers because rules of importing changed in our country. Frankly I have no clue about French malinois nor other European countries baring nvbk & knpv. But sadly I know good dogs from these places don't have FCI PAPERS. Hence Badly stuck for want of good pups. I also wanted to check out some pups from different stock and get a comparison for future procurement. Unless we work them we will never know if they are suited for our kind of work. Yes u r absolutely right about malinois these days getting more sporty. The ones I prefer are the "RASCALS" with attitude....once we earn their respect they are top guns...

Cutting it short I am stuck....need good pups but with fci papers. ..it's difficult but not impossible. ..so I keep researching and with all ur help I am sure I will get what is required. Thanks again for all yoursupport. 

Cheers


----------



## Masood Ahmed (Jun 4, 2013)

Howard Knauf said:


> Try these guys.
> 
> 
> Welcome to Nierlenders Ringsport Malinois
> ...


Thanks Howard I will get in touch with him with ur reference. 

Cheers


----------



## jack van strien (Apr 9, 2009)

Well i just had a look at what FCI is and it is an organisation that sets the rules for the different Kennel clubs around the world.
The FCI does not register dogs,as i said before you can consider a dog with pedigree an FCI dog.
So if your government wants a dog registerd by the FCI ,tell them to do their homework.
A'tim was a legendary dog and as far as i know he was both pedigree and non pedigree dog.
That would be a great line to look into.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Masood Ahmed said:


> Dear members could you pls take some time out and help me with the names and contact details of few knpv malinois breeders of repute in Netherlands. We need to urgently import a few pups with excellent Drives for special ops. But the catch here is that they should have FCI papers. I know this is ridiculous when looking for a service dog....but it's easier looking for such a pup than convincing politicians to change. Trust me on this. ..lol.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Cheers



Hello, I asked for a suggestion to see if I might be able to find something for you and was offered the name of Marc Peters. 


Everything I have ever heard or read about French lined does general consensus has been they are less than ideal for serious work.


I don't have much else to suggest just thought I'd make a request and see if I could get you a suggestion.


I am curious though, why the need for registration? What difference does it make to your government?


----------

